# Bizzare problems with Windows 8.1



## lost the plot (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey, Hope all well.
Was hoping someone could help me.
My folks are having some problems with one of their laptops
I tried to fix it today but with no luck.
Think either the mobo is broken 
or some evil person infected it with a virus that messed with the BIOS

Let me explain the symptoms:

I turned on their Asus X551m laptop today
only to find logging on difficult
the keyboard started acting extremely strangely
firstly, not responding at all
to later, some of the keys worked but the PC would only accept a selected number of them. With some of the keys working like they had shortcuts on them.

Also, if the number lock was pressed, the number 2 kept appearing 
reoccurring (22222222222 reoccurring) until the number lock was taken off again.

Thinking that the problem may be a virus, i booted up the BIOS setting screens, but the 222222 problem still remained.

I tried another keyboard, in case the problem was the internal keyboard
but the problem remained.

Now, I am not sure what the problem is and unsure as to what to do.
think that the problem may be the Mobo or some type of malware that has affected the BIOS some how. 

I tried to roll back the OS to an earlier version
only to get an error message after the recovery point had finished
that said the following

"system restart did not complete successfully. Your system files and settings were not changed. An unspecified error occurred during system restore.
(0x8007002)

This is where I am up to now. I was hoping that someone would be able to give me some advice as to how to proceed.
Thanks


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

What about the on-screen keyboard?


----------



## lost the plot (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi. thanks for asking.
I tried using the onscreen keyboard.
I managed to log on the first time using it
but once logged on i still had limited functionality

I tried to use the onscreen keys to search on the net
but again 
the onscreen keys still gave me limited functionality
so bit stumped
apart from trying to perform a clean complete install

perhaps that is the way ahead

i have backed up all the important files
if the problem is the software or the hard drive
then this could be the answer
the cheap answer...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run: sfc /scannow


----------



## lost the plot (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Corday
thanks for the advice
i shall try to do that 

although not sure if I can get as far as the command prompt
unless i remove the hard drive and connect it to another pc

haven't done that much with command prompt
although think i should be able get get my head around it

will look into tomorrow
as have been chucked out of my parents house
as too late for them for me to be fiddling with their computers 
(even if I am trying to help them, but they don't see it like that.
They just see me as getting in the way of their soap operas...)

Thanks shall try to resolve tomorrow if i get time
thanks again for your help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> Also, if the number lock was pressed, the number 2 kept appearing


 This is symptom of stuck keys on the keyboard. The keyboard needs to be replaced. 
Using a USB keyboard or the Onscreen keyboard with the Trackpad should give you full functionality. You can get another keyboard from Ebay, and there are videos on Youtube explaining how to replace the keyboard.


----------



## lost the plot (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Spunk Funk

thanks for the advice
however
i tried using an external USB keyboard
and when I booted up
there was still a problem with the 222222 and other keyboard based problems.

I also worry that the problem may even be with the BIOS or Mobo

as when i boot up bios settings, i was still getting 2222 problem
when adjusting BIOS settings

Any ideas?
Thanks for help so far


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If the 2 key is stuck on the keyboard, it will override the USB keyboard and keep showing 2's. The laptop keyboard needs to be replaced. 

Asus X551m keyboard | eBay


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If this is actually the problem there is a clean-up procedure, but it's arduous so unless you have the time follow Spunk's advice and replace the laptop  built in keyboard.


----------



## lost the plot (Jul 5, 2016)

Hi Corday and Funk Spunk
Thanks for the advice
I think I may have to replace the keyboard as this is what is happening.
I was wondering however
if I disconnected the onboard keyboard
would the USB keyboard not then work?
As a short cut work around
until the replacement keyboard comes down?

Otherwise thanks for the advice so far
all very useful
thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can unplug the laptop keyboard and the USB keyboard will work until the replacement arrives. But to unplug the keyboard, you have to disassemble the computer.


----------

